

Ask HN: If making money was not a factor, what startup would you work on? - adj

I'm currently thinking about startup ideas but they have to involve making money (as I still need to pay the bills).<p>However, I keep thinking of ideas that are not really financially viable for me (like alternative energy transport, advanced robots etc).<p>So my question is, if you had Elon Musk type money, what would you work on?
======
yessql
Asynchronous logic design tools. Imagine a world free of the hack that is the
clock signal. Current processors are all designed at this local optimum, since
it would take years to build the tools necessary for processor designers to
make self timed logic.

------
dotcoma
So, you're asking: if making money for yourself to pay the bills was not a
problem, would you prefer to work on a vaporware company that could get you
rich like Twitter or on something serious that could change the world?

~~~
adj
Exactly.

------
kirk21
You can do these things even if you have to pay bills. Just start small with
sth you can ship quite fast (a part of a robot or a small one, a robot for a
niche market). You can grow your company and eventually you will be shipping
robots like it's 1999. A lot of companies start like this, the problem is that
we look at apple etc as examples while most companies start with a small part
(or as distributors of a product).

------
codegeek
I love learning and teaching. So I would either start a school (ilke a trade
school) where anyone can come and learn 'real world" employable skills. It
couod possibly be online.

I would also do an open source learning management system (some ppl are
already doing this of course)

If nothing else, I will become a tutor/teacher at things that I am good at. I
will volunteer at schools/universities.

------
livestyle
Khan Academy

